# Eingehender ByteBuffer mit unbestimmter Größe



## mg_666 (28. Jul 2010)

Grüß Gott,

ich wurschtle zur Zeit ein wenig mit NIO und Co. herum. Bei meiner Client-Testanwendung schiebe ich einen ByteBuffer zum Server. Serverseitig wird der ByteBuffer einwandfrei entgegen genommen und daraus die Daten in ein Objekt gewandelt. 

Das ganze funktioniert aber nur wenn ich auf der Serverseite dem ByteBuffer genug Speicher zugewiesen habe. Folglich ist es so, dass bei zu geringer Speicherzuweisung auch nicht das komplette "Client-Objekt" korrekt übernommen wird. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das der ByteBuffer auf der Server-Seite sich irgendwie automatisch vergrößert oder muss ich das "zu Fuss" machen?

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## FArt (28. Jul 2010)

Du musst das "zu Fuß" machen, kannst (und solltest) das aber über ein passendes Objekt kapseln... ArrayList macht ja nichts anderes...


----------



## mg_666 (30. Jul 2010)

Sorry hat ein wenig länger gedauert.

Ich lese jetzt solange den ByteBuffer ein bis nichts mehr kommt und jeder "volle" ByteBuffer wird in einer Liste abgelegt. Anschließend fummle ich mir wieder die einzelnen ByteBuffer wieder als ganzes zusammen. Naja, bestimmt nicht schön...aber das tut es erstmal ...zumindestens solange bis ich das alles mit dem NIO Client/Server verstanden habe.


----------

